
Show HN: Static JSON Hosting Built with Crystal and Amber - bakli
https://jsonkeeper.com/
======
bakli
So I have been a Rubyist for most of my professional life and I was looking to
build a static JSON hosting service when I explored Crystal and Amber and
within two days of picking it up, had deployed it to production.

Let's see if Hacker News traffic can bring the $5/mo server down.

